# New Pink Bed



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My project for today, a new bed for my new baby girl, quilted with 2 layers of batting. I hope she likes it. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She'll love it. :wub: I love it. :cloud9:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

That is cute.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful - she'll love it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know a little white fluff that's coming home to her castle, of course a Princess has to have a pink bed:wub: and all the love that goes with it.
She's going to be one spoiled princess:wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So cute, I can't wait to see pictures of her in it!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love it!:wub: And, so wiil your new fluff baby!:wub:

As I expressed on FB ... everything you make is so beautiful, Pat. You are so talented.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Very pretty! She'll love it!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful Blanket for the new little Fluff!!! You sure did a wonderful job and I am sure she will like it as well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome. So what name did you decide on?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Gosh you must make an awesome Grandmother & pet owner😄


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It's so pretty. She is going to be one lucky girl.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Very princess like...I love it! It's very pretty!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That is soooo cute, I love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

I love it :wub: !


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So Pretty!!! She will love it:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is going to be thrilled with it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sure she will love it, warm soft and made with love by you, how could anything be better?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is really nice you are so talented. Your baby will love it.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You made the exact bed for Rylee adorable.:wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pat made this bed and purse for Rylee. Her new baby will probably have a new outfit daily.
Rylee looks tired from all the excitement.






Pat is so very talented her new baby is going to be one lucky girl.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deborah said:


> Pat made this bed and purse for Rylee. Her new baby will probably have a new outfit daily.
> Rylee looks tired from all the excitement.
> 
> 
> ...


Deborah, yes I made the same bed, just a little smaller. My girl didn't get the toy but we won't tell her that. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't think there will be a lack of toys for your new little one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deborah said:


> I don't think there will be a lack of toys for your new little one.


:blush: I think you know me too well. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So Pat what are you making today? Can't wait to see precious ? In her new dresses:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> So Pat what are you making today? Can't wait to see precious ? In her new dresses:wub:


Paula I didn't make anything today. I ran errands and shopped for her. Today she got 5 new food dishes, and a new bag of food. I am thinking of making her a pink pearl necklace. :wub: I ordered her a new car seat last week. I hope it arrives soon. We have Sassy's car seat, but we were having to move it from vehicle to vehicle. So I bought her a new one so now we will have one for each vehicle. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She's spoiled already:HistericalSmiley: I just can't wait:chili: your having a baby:wub: just the fur kind coming in on a plane, not a stork:wub::HistericalSmiley: ok enough, I'm embarrassing myself:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> She's spoiled already:HistericalSmiley: I just can't wait:chili: your having a baby:wub: just the fur kind coming in on a plane, not a stork:wub::HistericalSmiley: ok enough, I'm embarrassing myself:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


Paula we feel like expectant parents. :chili:


----------

